

PHP API Framework - evantahler
https://github.com/evantahler/PHP-DAVE-API

======
evantahler
DAVE is a minimalist, multi-node, transactional API framework written in PHP

Dave contains an end-to-end API test suite for TDD, a Task model, an Active
Database Model, and a stand-alone development server (written in only PHP as
well) to get you started.

~~~
rayboyd
Why lock the platform into 5.3 without making use of 5.3 features (namespaces
would clean the structure up a little). Why not use getops for the command
line arg processing rather than your own __parseArgs function. The framework
seems like a odd mix of procedural and oop paradigms. And considering it's a
framework (and transactional), why did you not use PDO for the database
access?

I'm asking out of curiosity only because recently I've had a lot of PHP work
on.

~~~
evantahler
Hi Ray!

Those are exactly the types of comments I was hoping to get form posting here
to help flesh this project out.

The main reason I stayed away from PDO is that I was trying to support both
relational and non-relational databases (support for Mongo already). I
certainly could have used PDO within the mySQL layer, but the next level of
abstraction for the DAVE actions was the main goal. I very well may switch
over to PDO to make the mySQL implementation into a generic 'relational'
driver if I get enough comments/requests about it.

The version jump to 5.3 is new and was necessitated by some of the
DaveObjects. I certainly will be using getops() instead. Thanks for the
suggestion!

------
quinndupont
Wow, it looks great! Lots of features (CRON even!) and doesn't shackle you
with MVC. Might be just the thing to reign-in my free-wheeling PHP style
without being too restrictive.

------
sinzone
There are plenty of those, like this: <https://github.com/Mashaper/mashape-
php-library>

